# Solar Circle



## Noxx (May 11, 2009)

Even though the title might be a bit odd, gold remains beautiful:







Sold those today to Peter H.


----------



## leavemealone (May 11, 2009)

Awesome nick! Hey isnt peter the one that made that 330gram bar about a year or two ago?
Johnny


----------



## Lou (May 11, 2009)

That's Peter I. from Denmark, not Peter H.  Both are good gentlemen.


----------



## Oz (May 11, 2009)

Very nice! It almost looks like the layout for making a necklace minus the links.


----------



## Noxx (May 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I repaired my broken Canon S2 by smashing it on the table ! The lens mechanism was blocked by something but it seems that force solved the problem this time


----------



## Palladium (May 11, 2009)

Noxx said:


> I forgot to mention that I repaired my broken Canon S2 by smashing it on the table ! The lens mechanism was blocked by something but it seems that force solved the problem this time



That was you finger that was blocking the lens. 
:shock: :shock: :shock: 
ROTFL


----------



## Palladium (May 11, 2009)

Great pics and good gold Noxx. 

It does look like a killer necklace. A $ 1,000 necklace that is. :wink:


----------



## EDI Refining (May 14, 2009)

Noxxville , Got the Au - thanks
Notice the difference in weight though..

[IMG:1024:768]http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc126/PH_Motorsports/gg002.jpg[/img]


----------



## peter i (May 14, 2009)

Lou said:


> That's Peter I. from Denmark, not Peter H.  Both are good gentlemen.




Thanks


----------



## Noxx (May 14, 2009)

Peter,

Even though your scale probably costs a lot more than mine, I think that weighting the gold using a beaker might change the mass a bit.

Here are two pictures of my scale with 10 grams and 15 grams weights.

[IMG:1200:1600]http://i44.tinypic.com/wsmuy9.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1200:1600]http://i42.tinypic.com/ay7cs3.jpg[/img]


----------



## EDI Refining (May 14, 2009)

your right the beaker, does make a lil difference

[IMG:1024:768]http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc126/PH_Motorsports/gg001.jpg[/img]


----------



## Oz (May 14, 2009)

I do not know if you guys are serious or not. But just for chuckles or a little perspective I could not help but run the numbers. Gold is at $925.20 per ounce right now or 925.2/31.10348= $29.745868 per gram. The difference in mass between your 2 scales (no beaker) 32.749-32.6636= 0.0854grams, or 0.0854grams X $29.745868 per gram = $2.540297


----------



## Noxx (May 14, 2009)

Oh you are right.

No worries Peter, I'll discount you 2 bucks on your next purchase


----------



## markqf1 (May 14, 2009)

NICE!

Mark


----------



## Lou (May 14, 2009)

More decimal places does not a better measurement make! Who calibrated last (and with what calibration masses?), who's leaning on the counter, who's scale is on a granite slab or lead block, how humid, what temperature, etc.?


In all likelihood, it's probably Noxx's scale that's off. Just wanted to mention that there are many factors involved in measuring even something so simple as a mass!


----------



## EDI Refining (May 15, 2009)

Noxx the $2 doesnt matter, Just thought you should know, thats all 

The shipment made it in time, for my refiner run. So I'm happy


----------



## hfywc (Oct 5, 2010)

Noxx said:


> Even though the title might be a bit odd, gold remains beautiful:



i like my gold smooth and shiny....noxx how do you make them so smooth? one of my favorite photos...alan


----------

